
Ask HN: Help, after 10 years on the lam, I'm starting to want to use Firefox - browsersanon
The new FF quantum just looks so cool. I know I shouldn&#x27;t. I know I really shouldn&#x27;t, but I&#x27;m reaching for it often, before having to stop myself. I think I&#x27;m in danger of breaking my chrome-sober streak. Please help. How do I avoid getting sucked in by the new completely rewritten from the ground up Firefox?
======
otp124
I just switched my wife to the new FF beta, as Chrome on Windows was slow for
her ebook reader (required by her graduate students). The Firefox beta was
super fast and the ebook reader worked flawlessly compared to Chrome. We
quickly made it the default browser. So go give it a try for a few weeks!

